# F.I.R.E. Show, Orlando...



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

So who is going to the F.I.R.E. show in a couple of weeks? I am interested to meet some fellow froggers.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

You might want to check, I heard from two vendors it was cancelled.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Yup.
Cancelled.
F.I.R.Expo

Maybe its cause they moved the show to Kissimmee.


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Damn! Thanks for letting me know. I hadn't spoken to Shawn since our last Herp Society meeting in May so it must have happened since then. I bet it is because of the new location. Whell, does anyone want to meet up and trade frogs? I was looking forward to a show.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

You do have the Daytona breeder show this Aug coming up. What did you have in mind to trade?

Dan


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

RecycledAgain said:


> You do have the Daytona breeder show this Aug coming up. What did you have in mind to trade?
> 
> Dan


That's true. There usually are more darts at that show anyway. Here is a list of what I need and a list of what I have to trade:

Need:
-Male D. tinc. citronella
-1 or 2 male D. azureus
-Male "microspot" green and bronze panamanian auratus
-Female panamanian green and black auratus
-Male nicaraguan green and black auratus
-Male D. tinc. alanis

Have to trade:
-2 or 3 female azureus
-1 male panamanian green and black auratus

I have others that I might concider trading depending on the circumstances.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

The only thing I have coming out of the water now are imitators.

I am also looking for a Male Cit, if you find an extra male do me a favor and let me know, of course I'll do the same for you.

Dan


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

RecycledAgain said:


> The only thing I have coming out of the water now are imitators.
> 
> I am also looking for a Male Cit, if you find an extra male do me a favor and let me know, of course I'll do the same for you.
> 
> Dan


Thanks, I'll let you know. What morph of imis do you have?


----------

